# iBook et sensation bizarre aux mains



## Adrienhb (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis peu, il m'arrive un truc bizarre avec mon iBook (un G4):
Lorsque mes mains sont en contact avec la clavier (et encore plus avec le repose-poignets), j'ai comme une sensation d'électricité. Pas un choc, ni un genre d'électricité statique, mais c'est assez désagréable. Et ma mère m'a fait remarquer que lorsqu'elle me touche alors que mes mains sont en contact avec mon mac, elle sent comme de l'électricité dans son doigt.
La sensation disparaît lorsque je ne touche plus mon mac.

Est-ce que cela vous ait déjà arrivé? Et vous auriez une idée d'où cela vient et comment empêcher cela?

Merci!

A.


----------



## laurent1 (4 Janvier 2006)

g ca aussi avec mon pbook mais uniquement sur secteur


----------



## cameleone (4 Janvier 2006)

J'ai cru entendre plusieurs témoignages semblables, mais en effet avec des Powerbook, la surface métallique de ces derniers pouvant rendant le phénomène vraisemblable. C'est beaucoup plus étrange avec le plastique de l'iBook.

Cela se produit-il lorsque l'iBook est sur secteur ? As-tu tenté de changer de prise (je pense à un souci avec la mise à la terre) ?


----------



## Virpeen (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai eu le coup de foudre pour mon premier iBook ! :love: 
... et encore plus fort avec mon nouveau PowerBook !


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Janvier 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru entendre plusieurs témoignages semblables, mais en effet avec des Powerbook, la surface métallique de ces derniers pouvant rendant le phénomène vraisemblable. C'est beaucoup plus étrange avec le plastique de l'iBook.
> 
> Cela se produit-il lorsque l'iBook est sur secteur ? As-tu tenté de changer de prise (je pense à un souci avec la mise à la terre) ?



C'est vrai que cela semble plus sensible lorsque l'iBook est branché. 
Quand tu parles de changer de prise? Tu veux dire la prise murale?

Merci,

A.


----------



## cedcrow (4 Janvier 2006)

oh la vache !! 

Moi, j'ose plus le poser sur mes genoux...


----------



## cameleone (5 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que cela semble plus sensible lorsque l'iBook est branché.
> Quand tu parles de changer de prise? Tu veux dire la prise murale?
> 
> Merci,
> ...



Oui, je pensais à la prise murale. Voire même (si le changement de prise murale ne donne aucun changement) le tester sur une autre installation électrique, c'est-à-dire ailleurs que chez toi.


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

j'ai le même truc chez moi sa viens bien de la terre s'est juste que tu sens  un peut de 50hertz rien de bien méchant par contre sa met arrivé d'avoir des décharge électrique quand je l'ouvre (ibook g4 1,2) sa fait un poil mal mais il marche toujours a balle le coco


----------



## cameleone (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le même truc chez moi sa viens bien de la terre s'est juste que tu sens  un peut de 50hertz rien de bien méchant par contre sa met arrivé d'avoir des décharge électrique quand je l'ouvre (ibook g4 1,2) sa fait un poil mal mais il marche toujours a balle le coco



C'est ton installation électrique qu'il faut faire vérifier alors... un souci de terre, ce n'est jamais très bon pour pas mal d'appareils. Sans parler des coups de chataîgne bien plus forts que tu peux recevoir avec des objets électriques plus "métallisés" qu'un iBook (souvenir personnel d'une plaque chauffante... ).


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton installation électrique qu'il faut faire vérifier alors... un souci de terre, ce n'est jamais très bon pour pas mal d'appareils. Sans parler des coups de chataîgne bien plus forts que tu peux recevoir avec des objets électriques plus "métallisés" qu'un iBook (souvenir personnel d'une plaque chauffante... ).


en fait je suis aussi électricien de métier (enfin de formation) j'ai passé toute la maison au peigne fin et j'ai rien trouvé même le télurometre me dit que lsa le fais apres sa n'arrive pas si souvent que sa et s'est une chose intermitente je crois que s'est du au lave linge mais bon je vais pas me prendre la tête pour une connerie omme ça un bon vielle onduleur au cul de tout ses truc bourré d'électronique et ses gagnier.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Toys il est intermitent de l'électrocutage


----------



## quetzalk (5 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pas un choc, ni un genre d'électricité statique, mais c'est assez désagréable. Et ma mère m'a fait remarquer que lorsqu'elle me touche alors que mes mains sont en contact avec mon mac, elle sent comme de l'électricité dans son doigt



1) demande à ta mère de ne plus te toucher 
2) t'es sûr de ton coup concernant l'électricité statique ? ça paraît quand même le plus probable non ? ça m'étonne beaucoup qu'un appareil comme l'ibook laisse "fuir" du courant comme ça...?


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon je vais essayer d'autres prises dans les jours qui viennent, mais j'ai bien l'impression que cela n'a pas que lieu chez moi.
Je vous tiens au courant.
Si, si quetzalk... le terme "fuite" que tu as trouvé correspond bien... 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

bah moi j'ai pas ce phénomène mais par contre çà chauffe grâve sur les genoux, bon comme chui frileuse pour l'hiver çà me fait un chauffage d'appoint mais j'appréhende un ch'tit peu l'été là


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tiens au courant.



Arf ! 



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Si, si quetzalk... le terme "fuite" que tu as trouvé correspond bien...



Oui mais alors si il y a de la "vraie" électricité qui fuit, c'est *super dangereux*, ça veut dire qu'il y a un faux contact ou une mise à la masse qui se promène, et il faut immédiatement et impérativement renvoyer le machin chez Appel !  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Suffit de se mettre une pile rechargeable dans le cul et hop ça pompe


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de se mettre une pile rechargeable dans le cul et hop ça pompe



J'étais sûr que SM ne pourrait pas se retenir d'intervenir sur un sujet avec un titre pareil


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de se mettre une pile rechargeable dans le cul et hop ça pompe


s''est fin sa se mange sans faim...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Observez le câble d'alimentation secteur du PB ou du Ibook ... il ne possède pas de broche de terre depuis la prise jusqu'à l'ordinateur
Les fabricants se le permettent car l'alimentation à découpage possède par principe une isolation galvanique entre l'entrée et sa sortie
(c'est le cas de toutes les alimentations genre gsm ... playstation ... etc ...)

Cependant le PB a des condensateurs de déparasitage entre les phases et le chassis du PB qui font que les parties métalliques sont malgré tout sous tension mais à très basse tension (24vcc avec une faible composante alternative superposée) .... heureusement!!!
Pour le Ibook c'est pareil car il y a malgré tout des blingages en contact avec le plastique qui peuvent conduire au même phénomène

La sensation, plus "bizzare" que "désagréable"que je ressens parfois sur mon PB, apparait surtout quand je suis pieds nus (humides c'est pire) ou avec de fines chaussettes directement sur le carrelage ... elles disparaissent complètement lorsque je porte des chaussures isolantes ou si je suis à l'étage sur mon plancher en bois ou au lit 

Si vraiment cela te rend la vie impossible il faudra que tu envisages de poser ton ordi (sans ses pieds en plastique) sur une tôle en acier ou aluminium reliée par un fil à la borne de terre ou ... t'équiper de bottes et accoudoirs en caoutchouc  

Le phénomène est inexistant sur batterie bien entendu

.


----------



## quetzalk (7 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vraiment cela te rend la vie impossible il faudra que tu envisages de poser ton ordi sur une tôle en acier ou aluminium reliée par un fil à la borne de terre ou ... t'équiper de bottes et accoudoirs en caoutchouc  .



Tiens c'est pas con ça  . Mais ne peut-il tout simplement mettre ça :


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est pas con ça  . Mais ne peut-il tout simplement mettre ça :




 .... T'as pas les mêmes en gris argent?  ...  

.


----------



## laurent1 (7 Janvier 2006)

ca part en couille....


----------



## Thierry19 (8 Janvier 2006)

moi cça me fait pareil avec mon Alu mais seulement lorsque j'utilise la prise qui se connecte directement sur le boitier d'alim. En revanche avec la prise de terre livrée, pas de pb

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

Thierry19 a dit:
			
		

> moi cça me fait pareil avec mon Alu mais seulement lorsque j'utilise la prise qui se connecte directement sur le boitier d'alim. En revanche avec la prise de terre livrée, pas de pb
> 
> @+


C'est très interessant ce que tu dis mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire
"avec la prise de terre livrée" ????


----------



## silverkingz design (8 Janvier 2006)

MOI AUSSI J'AI çA AVEC MON ALU 12"

je crois que je vais mater les films dans mon lit avec mes bottes de protection et les gants verts que jojo propose...
j'ai vu ça sur l'alu d'unpote et par contre sans ce probleme, sur l'alu d'une copine.
je pense que certains sont mal fabriqués au niveau isolation, vers le branchement alim ...
je trouve ça abusé de la part d'apple..aux states ils ont tous du porter plainte !! non?

bref,
pas grave on va tous crever sans jambes a cause des ordis et sans cerveau a cause de la teloche et des telephones portables!


----------



## iDiot (9 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez vos pompes lorsque vous êtes chez vous?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Janvier 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vos pompes lorsque vous êtes chez vous?


Plutôt à coté de nos pompes ...


----------



## Nivek (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est très interessant ce que tu dis mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire
> "avec la prise de terre livrée" ????



exact il me semble que pour moi c'est la même chose. Quand j'utilise le secteur "carré" qui ne possède pas la prise de terre, alors j'attrape le coup de foudre.  
Si je branche la rallonge, qui elle possède une broche pour la terre, alors là je suis tranquille, plus de "coup de foudre"


----------

